# Texte einblenden lassen



## bmanuel78526 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich Texte in Videos einfügen kann! 

So wie in diesem Video: http://home.arcor.de/bmanuel78526/fifa_ronaldinho10.com.wmv

Ich hoffe ihr kennt ein paar gute Programme dafür *ausser* Avisynth und Ulead Cool 3D danke. Oder mir erklärt jemand wie ich mit Adobe After Effects den Text so rienfahren lassen kann wie auf dem Video!


----------



## Marco1980 (9. Dezember 2005)

Servus
Ich habe mir das Video nicht angesehen aber ich mache das mit Adobe Premiere Pro. Wenn du dort unter "neues objekt" einen Titel erstellst kannst du oben liks die Optionen "kriechen und Rollen" wählen. Dann stellst du daneben ein wie schnell rein und raus aus dem Bild. Mit den 3D Effekten kann mann dann noch den Text kippen und in die Ferne laufen lassen das so eine Art Effekt wie bei Star Wars Filmen ensteht zum Beispiel.

Gruss Marco

P.s.: Wenn da noch mehr Interesse besteht kann ich ja mal ein Tutorial erstellen.


----------



## bmanuel78526 (10. Dezember 2005)

ok danke Marco!


----------

